# Java als ausführbare Datei(oder was dem entspricht)



## irdip-for-ever (23. August 2005)

Ich habe ein Programm für meinen Freund in JAVA gecodet, doch nun weiß ich nicht wie ich ihm das geben soll. Mit Java kann ich ja keine ausfürbaren Dateien machen oder? ich möchte es auch nciht einbinden in html weil das prog dann zu langsam wird


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. August 2005)

Hallo!

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials153376.html

 Gruß Tom


----------



## RMI_17 (24. August 2005)

Also.. wenn du mit Eclipse gearbeitet hast dann musst du rechtklicken auf das Project und dann auf Exportieren klicken. Dann Exportieren als Jar. Dann musst du noch irgendwo die MainClass angeben und fertig.


----------



## zwergzwerg (24. August 2005)

Hallo!

Da hab ich gleich noch ne Frage dazu:
Was muss jetzt auf dem Computer des Endbenutzers mindestens drauf sein, damit das Javaprogramm funktioniert?

Reicht es wenn man JRE installiert? Muss man dann noch irgendwelche Variablen setzen oder andere Einstellungen machen oder läuft dann das Programm, wenn ich die jar-Datei mit Doppelklich auf ne Batch-Datei (java -jar Datei.jar) anstarte?


----------



## RMI_17 (24. August 2005)

Hallo,

1. Es muss kein Java installiert sein, man kann es irgendwie in das Programm mit einbinden aber da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus.

2. Eine JRE (JavaRuntimeEnviroment) reicht aus, wie der Name schon sagt!

3. Mir dieser Batch datei wirst du ohne Variable keinen Erfolg haben. Du musst mindestens die Path Variable Updaten damit cmd wenigstens den Befehl 'java' findet.

Mfg Rmi


----------



## RMI_17 (24. August 2005)

Die jar Datei musst du sowiso nicht so starten.

Doppelklick auf die jar-Datei dann sollte das Fenster 'Öffnen mit..' kommen. Da sollst du dann die Datei 'javaw.exe' in deinem JavaInstalationsverzeichniss\jre\bin auswählen. Das Häckchen unten sollte ausgewählt werden. Nun sollten auch in Zukunft alle deine jar-Dateien automatisch ausgeführt werden (ohne BatchDatei).

Mfg Rmi


----------



## zwergzwerg (24. August 2005)

Danke für die Info. 

Was ist jetzt, wenn ich für die Ausführung meines Javaprogrammes JDOM und den SQL Server 2000-Treiber für JDBC benötige. Diese .jar-Dateien muss ich ja auch wo unterbringen. Gibt es da ne bessere Möglichkeit, als sie einfach am Endrechner irgendwo hinzukopieren und dann händisch in die Umgebungsvariablen einzutragen? Kann ich das irgendwie in das .jar von meinem Programm reinpacken? Wie geht das?

Da kommt dann noch folgendes Problem hinzu.... http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials218501.html


----------



## RMI_17 (24. August 2005)

Tja da überfragst du mich jetzt aber.

Tut mir leid da kann ich nicht weiterhelfen!


----------



## ralle030583 (24. August 2005)

beim erstellen der JAR datei kannst sagen das er bestimmte Bibliotheken (z.B. für deine JDBC Treiber) mit einbinded.. dadurch wird dir JAR datei was größer aber dafuer es dann ;-)

 z.B. bei Eclipse 3.1 und WebSphere 5.1.1 kannst neben deinen klassen einfach noch zusaetzlich die libs auswählen beim export und gut ist.. wie es bei anderen Versionen weiss ich leider nciht.. denke aber das es da auch geht


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. August 2005)

Hallo!

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials207591.html&highlight=eclipse+jar+export
 ... oder verwende das Fatjar Eclipse Plugin:
http://www.eclipse-plugins.info/eclipse/plugin_comments.jsp?id=767

 Gruß Tom


----------



## zwergzwerg (24. August 2005)

Danke, Danke - werd das jetzt alles mal austesten - hoffe ich bekomms hin.


----------



## zwergzwerg (24. August 2005)

So, das mit dem .jar - erstellen hat funktioniert - DANKE!

Ich hab aber trotzdem noch ne Frage.



			
				RMI_17 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die jar Datei musst du sowiso nicht so starten.
> 
> Doppelklick auf die jar-Datei dann sollte das Fenster 'Öffnen mit..' kommen. Da sollst du dann die Datei 'javaw.exe' in deinem JavaInstalationsverzeichniss\jre\bin auswählen. Das Häckchen unten sollte ausgewählt werden. Nun sollten auch in Zukunft alle deine jar-Dateien automatisch ausgeführt werden (ohne BatchDatei).
> 
> Mfg Rmi



Mein Programm liest mittels 
	
	
	



```
new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in))
```
  von der Konsole verschiedene Kommandos ein. Wenn ich das aber jetzt so mache, wie du sagst - mit "Öffnen mit..." und die Datei javaw.exe einstelle - dann erscheint kein Konsolenfenster und in meiner Logdatei steht, dass ne IOException aufgetreten ist. Wenn ich das ganze aus der Konsole mit javaw Datei.jar anstarte bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Could not find main class" (Java Virtual Machine Launcher)

Mit java -jar Datei.jar funktioniert alles.


----------



## HorstHorstmann (24. August 2005)

das liegt daran dass du die datei auch *nicht mit javaw * öffnen kannst sondern  wie du scho weißt mit *java -jar datei.jar*. Falls das nicht mit Doppelklickt klappt.
Nutze diesen Hinweis : 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1133992&postcount=6

Achja wo war in deinem Post die Frage


----------



## RMI_17 (25. August 2005)

Achso

hättest du gleich gesagt dass du eingaben über System.in brauchst!

Das mit javaw funktioniert übrigens (wenn du die Console nicht brauchst)!!


----------



## zwergzwerg (25. August 2005)

Danke! Jetzt haut endlich alles hin!


----------



## HorstHorstmann (25. August 2005)

Also bei mir funktioniert es nur mit java -jar  und mit javaw hab ich keine chance.


----------



## RMI_17 (25. August 2005)

Es gibt bei einer Installation der j2sdk 2 javaw's, mann muss die im Verzeichniss jre\client verwenden sonst kommen versch. Fehlermeldungen.!


----------



## RevolutionJava (17. September 2005)

Brauche ein simples Programm(z.B. HalloWorld) mit schrittweisen Anweisungen um das
Class (in Jar-Datei) durch doppelklick zum laufen bringen. Bitte ohne Eclipse, client-Ordern, und (Batch-Dateien. Leere Schwarze DOS-Fenster während Java-Ausführung gehen mir auf die Nerven).


----------



## kroesi (19. September 2005)

Hi !

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter :

http://www.xenoage.com/jestart/ 

Gruss,

Krösi


----------



## RevolutionJava (19. September 2005)

mit javaw-Option klappt nichts, aber mit java-Option geht's. Danke!


----------

